# Major Ball Deep Quest issues. Been through 3 total.



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

Got my Deep quest in mid 2012. The next day after showering, water fogged up crystal. Ball replaced watch head.

December 2012, the tritium bar on the 7 position fell off and stuck the second hand. Watch second hand was stopped on it. I was worried about fouling up the mechanism.I sent back to Ball, two weeks later...it came back. After opening box...I looked and the tritium 7 fell off again. I sent it back and a new watch head was sent in replacement. My cosc numbers are matching but only through the return paperwork...really bugged me. But it's still proof of the cosc.

Fast forward to yesterday,..I noticed my watch time was off. I mean it is keeping a time of 15-18 mins more an hour!

I love my Ball watch, but this is the last straw. The quality is lacking. 4,000 for a watch, 3 brand new heads and still problems. I have bitten my tounge for way too long. I'm at a loss, no pun intended at all. I urge everyone to proceed with caution. I have all the paperwork to document these issues.

I just don't know how Ball can restore my faith at this point.
The stress of having to look and check the watch on a daily basis looking for more flaws alone makes it a miserable purchase. My bubble has been busted.

Just yesterday, here on the forum, I was praising my Deep Quest against my Rolex....now I am embarrassed.

Ball customer service,Jerry in Florida is top notch, but I believe these things are out of his control. No Blame to him at all. I sent him an email about the new issue,...waiting on a response. Now it's phone calls,packing it up,Fedex,RMA's,getting to fedex,and being home for signature for the 3rd time in three years.

Life is full of regrets, but some cannot be undone.

Shane


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Shane. I own the DeepQuest to. Traded my date just for it. I have not experienced what you have. Occasionally the bezel sticks. Not sure why. But I have read crazy stories about every watch brand on here including Rolex and omega. So if you went through an AD are they willing to replace the watch with another? I know I would be pissed too.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

The only way it can be that fast is to be magnetized. Easily fixed by your local watchmaker.

Ball watches are pretty resistant, but there are some super powerful magnets out there too.


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

~tc~ said:


> The only way it can be that fast is to be magnetized. Easily fixed by your local watchmaker.
> 
> Ball watches are pretty resistant, but there are some super powerful magnets out there too.


Watch was actually in the safe all week until this weekend. It was stopped.

Had a meeting and drove to meeting then home, that's it.

Shane


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Agree on the magnetized call, possible before it went in the safe. The only other possibility is a pretty severe shock. Magnetized is pretty easy to fix. Omega quoted 75% of the watches that came to them in Japan were magnetized during the AT >15000 Gauss launch. All of their watches are 4800A/m magnetic resistance. 

Don't really know what to say, I had mine two years, banged into a few things and not a mark and was near perfect in accuracy with no issues.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.. I would be really ticked off.. I hope someone from Ball responds right here on this thread, because reading something like this really is not what I want to hear form a company that I though takes quality control to a higher level.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Mirabello1 said:


> Sorry to hear this.. I would be really ticked off.. I hope someone from Ball responds right here on this thread, because reading something like this really is not what I want to hear form a company that I though takes quality control to a higher level.


Per the rules that Ball had input to Ball would not respond here. I'll also remind you this is Toppers forum not the official Ball forum.

What more could they say that a call to Ball would not yield? A magnetized watch is sometimes handled at the AD level depending on how they are equipped (Assuming that is the issue). If it is magnetized that is not a Ball issue, like it would not be for any other brand.

Per the rules we do not discuss Ball service here so I will see where this thread goes.


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

samanator said:


> Per the rules that Ball had input to Ball would not respond here. I'll also remind you this is Toppers forum not the official Ball forum.
> 
> What more could they say that a call to Ball would not yield? A magnetized watch is sometimes handled at the AD level depending on how they are equipped (Assuming that is the issue). If it is magnetized that is not a Ball issue, like it would not be for any other brand.
> 
> Per the rules we do not discuss Ball service here so I will see where this thread goes.


I know now for a fact it was not magnetized. Unless my safe is a magnet. Nothing has changed in my routine on cycling my watches.

The DQ is used for dinner engagements or meetings. Sometimes diving and occasional camping times. I have not dove or camped since I received my latest replacement.
Shane


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I am not sure how you can know "for a fact" that your watch is not magnetized, simply because you don't know it's possible cause. Automatic movements are pretty simple really, and 99% of the time, when a watch starts running as fast as you claim, it is a result of magnetization--and is therefore, very easy to correct--that should be good news. This can happen to any automatic and is likely not a "Ball" engineering issue. 

On the other hand, the tritium issues, twice, are of course Ball's direct responsibility, but based on the discussions in forums such as these, this problem is extremely rare. Bottom line, Ball makes a great watch, but like any company, there is an occasional problem. One person's poor experience does, in and of itself, NOT suggest a general problem with Ball, but an unfortunate exception. Best of luck.


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

timefleas said:


> I am not sure how you can know "for a fact" that your watch is not magnetized, simply because you don't know it's possible cause. Automatic movements are pretty simple really, and 99% of the time, when a watch starts running as fast as you claim, it is a result of magnetization--and is therefore, very easy to correct--that should be good news. This can happen to any automatic and is likely not a "Ball" engineering issue.
> 
> On the other hand, the tritium issues, twice, are of course Ball's direct responsibility, but based on the discussions in forums such as these, this problem is extremely rare. Bottom line, Ball makes a great watch, but like any company, there is an occasional problem. One person's poor experience does, in and of itself, NOT suggest a general problem with Ball, but an unfortunate exception. Best of luck.


I know it was not near any magnets. I also googled magnetizing watch. Held mine under a compass and no change in pointing north, needle did not move. Would that not be a good test.

Tritium issues twice, leaking crystal....yup, unlucky me.

i don't like my odds.

Shane


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Your odds are poor if you count yourself as one, but if, like most of us here, you count yourself as part of the larger group of Ball enthusiasts, of which there are many, then the odds are not so bad--a rare and unfortunate case. As for magnetizing a watch, you don't have to be near a large magnet to magnetize it--if it is near a large rotating drum, an assembly line type conveyor system, and many other large industrial machines can cause a watch to be magnetized--and your test, because of the highly insulated casing, may not tell you anything. All of this is pure conjecture, though, so how about taking it in, having the watch looked at, rather than just speculating? And yes, it could very well be three strikes against your Ball, things like that do happen, even to the best of products. Having owned more than 50 Ball watches myself, and wearing Ball watches exclusively, I have had two problems in the last five or six years, and those are odds I can live with.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

When did you receive your latest DQ? Have you worn the watch when you received it?


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

Fatz028 said:


> When did you receive your latest DQ? Have you worn the watch when you received it?


December 2012.

Yes wore it a lot.

Shane


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Have you had any problems with before you wore it? You might have just set it to the wrong time. I have done this a couple of times.


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you for the support. I have adjusted it at least 5 times today.


It seems to be keeping a more accurate time off my wrist. While wearing it runs very fast. I adjusted the time about 45 mins ago and set it down,...only 5 mins fast now.

Weird.

edit: just took a stop watch to it. 10 seconds fast a minute.

shane


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

The hands could be loose if it had a hard knock such as a drop. Like everyone else said it could be magnetized. It's hard to say. I know my one ball I dropped changing out my strap and the time was off and I couldn't figure it out. I also know that when they get shipped they take hard knocks and bumps. It hard to tell I would take it into the AD and have him look at it. Or call Ball and get an entirely different watch new everything and make sure they go over it before it's sent out.


----------



## TAYHAS (Nov 2, 2013)

I am truly sorry to hear about this string of incidents with your DQ. That watch is designed to be robust to say the least, but it looks like you initially got a lemon, and Ball stepped up, though it took two tries unfortunately. I had a similar issue with a TAG and ended up getting a replacement as well.

Now as for this recent time keeping issue, something has happened - there is reason for everything, and it sounds like this watch was keeping time and then suddenly, something changed. My guess is that exposure to something like an* induction cooktop* (if you have one or perhaps at a friend's house), or some other environmental stressor that caused it.

It sounds like you had checked the performance of this COSC watch after you got it back (the second replacement), and it did well enough for you to post on the boards ( I always get such a kick when someone brags on their Ball watch compared to other "big" brands in their collection).

At any rate, I hope you can take that watch into a jeweler for a basic check, and also see what Ball has to say about it.

Hope it works out. Please let us know how it goes.

Bill


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

TAYHAS said:


> I am truly sorry to hear about this string of incidents with your DQ. That watch is designed to be robust to say the least, but it looks like you initially got a lemon, and Ball stepped up, though it took two tries unfortunately. I had a similar issue with a TAG and ended up getting a replacement as well.
> 
> Now as for this recent time keeping issue, something has happened - there is reason for everything, and it sounds like this watch was keeping time and then suddenly, something changed. My guess is that exposure to something like an* induction cooktop* (if you have one or perhaps at a friend's house), or some other environmental stressor that caused it.
> 
> ...


No induction cooking appliances here.

I do compare, I compare it to all the brands I currently own.

(I'm confused)

shane


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

srkr said:


> Fast forward to yesterday,..I noticed my watch time was off. I mean it is keeping a time of 15-18 mins more an hour!


If you mean it runs 15~18 minutes fast per hour, I could say that your watch is magneztized, I've seen the same symptom with my Tissot automatic when it happened, it's an easy fix by any local watchmaker.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Good luck! Let us know what is the cause 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

hchj said:


> Good luck! Let us know what is the cause
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


Again I first would try to have it demagnetized. Past that, with that amount of gain something may be cocked with the balance or a kink in the spring. I've seen this happen (kink) to several watches over the years. If it is a kink letting it run out of power and then sit for a day and then rewinding it may solve the issue. I had a grand Seiko arrive this way even shot a video to show them the 15 second gain per hour even after I let it power out three times. Sent it back and they timed it and I ran at one second per day. Guess what ever was out of whack shipping it here got knocked back on the return.

The cocked balance requires a watch maker.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, Ball responds to quality servicing. I've had my watch serviced 3 times now for the same crown issue (stripped crown). First 2 times it went to Hong Kong. This time, HK sent parts and it will be worked on through the local SC. No cost to me.

I too don't know what the difference is with THIS particular watch that the crown gets stripped so easily while ALL my other screw down crowns are still working great.

I may have gotten a lemon as well so I'm not inclined to keep the watch when I get it back mainly because I don't want to have to send it back a 4th time and wait another few months for it to be finished. 

I guess some of us are just unlucky...


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

It's surprising how many magnets you can come into contact with during the day without even realizing it. If you are typing on a laptop or an iPad, then most likely you are within inches of a magnet. I had an Omega Speedmaster Pro become magnetized during my daily routine. I rotate between at least a dozen watches, and that was the first to get magnetized. The Speedy just happened to be the (un)lucky winner of the magnetization lottery.

It seems likely that at least the latest troubles with your watch are unrelated to Ball's quality controls and are truly just a matter of bad luck. I've had stuck hairsprings in other watches that resulted from bumps, but like magnetization, those are things that are out of the watch maker's control (unless they are selling you a Milgauss or the new AT). Your local watchmaker is likely your best bet on this one unless you want to have it serviced by Ball.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes magnetization is a factor of life, that's why there are watches with superior anti-magnetic capability.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Aren't Ball watches antimagnetic? 

I mean if you have a collection of automatic watches and they're ALL getting exposed to magnetic fields, wouldn't the Ball withstand it best?

I mean if we're talking "luck" here, how unlucky do you have to be to suddenly expose just the Ball to such a high magnetic field for it to get affected like that?


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

lorsban said:


> I mean if we're talking "luck" here, how unlucky do you have to be to suddenly expose just the Ball to such a high magnetic field for it to get affected like that?


A unlucky as getting two bad DeepQuests in a row?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

lorsban said:


> Aren't Ball watches antimagnetic?


Watch movements are made with non-magnetic components and they are anti-magnetic to a certain level. If you want to be 100% safe from magnetism, you must buy special watches with further anti-magnetic measures.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

lvt said:


> Watch movements are made with non-magnetic components and they are anti-magnetic to a certain level. If you want to be 100% safe from magnetism, you must buy special watches with further anti-magnetic measures.


Yes my question is, if you have a Ball, Rolex DJ, Breitling SO and a Tag Aquaracer and only the Ball is anti-magnetic to an extent and if you rotate your watches and use them the same way, shouldn't the Ball hold up better to magnetic fields than the other watches?

Point is, the other watches obviously aren't protected in any way whatsoever, shouldn't those watches get affected worse than the Ball to magnetic fields?

Like with my crown issue...say you have 4 auto watches with a screw in crown and one of the watches routinely gets a stripped crown issue and none of the others. Wouldn't it be safe to assume that it's the watch and not the user?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

lorsban said:


> Yes my question is, if you have a Ball, Rolex DJ, Breitling SO and a Tag Aquaracer and only the Ball is anti-magnetic to an extent and if you rotate your watches and use them the same way, shouldn't the Ball hold up better to magnetic fields than the other watches?
> 
> Point is, the other watches obviously aren't protected in any way whatsoever, shouldn't those watches get affected worse than the Ball to magnetic fields?


The DQ doesn't have higher anti-magnetic capability than other watches, it's anti-magnetic to 4800a/m which is Swiss watches standard today.

AFAIK some Ball watches are anti-magnetic to 12,000a/m, much higher than standard watches, but it's still far from 80,000a/m on true anti-magnetic watches like the Rolex Milgauss, IWC Ingenieur...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

lvt said:


> The DQ doesn't have higher anti-magnetic capability than other watches, it's anti-magnetic to 4800a/m which is Swiss watches standard today.
> 
> AFAIK some Ball watches are anti-magnetic to 12,000a/m, much higher than standard watches, but it's still far from 80,000a/m on true anti-magnetic watches like the Rolex Milgauss, IWC Ingenieur...


Oh sorry, I didn't know this was standard.

That said, then magnetising could be the culprit. The OP did say his watch was shipped back and forth, maybe the watch was shipped beside a set of speakers or something...

I don't blame him tho. After many replacements/repairs and now this, I'd feel hella disappointed as well.


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I am sending the watch back to ball. It stopped. The watch stopped ticking. Won't wind. With the crown screwed down and wearing it....won't wind either.

Shane


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I own two Ball watches and both have been flawless. I know that doesn't help you but I don't believe your experience is anywhere close to typical. I hope things work out for you though. It's been painful reading your tribulations.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

srkr said:


> Well, I am sending the watch back to ball. It stopped. The watch stopped ticking. Won't wind. With the crown screwed down and wearing it....won't wind either.
> 
> Shane


Don't forget to tell us what happened.


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

When you do, phone them and ask for a reply on what they're finding is the problem.
Let them know you're on here discussing it, and it's been suggested that it's magnetisation, and if they can confirm that as the case, then there's little point sending you a 3rd replacement.
If it's not magnetised, then again, you'd rather not persist with wasting time and money (theirs) with sending another one.
See if they'll process it through the dealer it was purchased from, so that you can use the credit to purchase something else instead. – maybe a cheaper Spacemaster with its 12,000 A/m rating, if assuming it is magnetism that's been the cause on each or any of the failed watches you've gone through.


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

I sent it in to get fixed. Ball said it was a spring failure. Possibly by a hard impact....or not.

Anyway, should be back this week.

shane


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

Ball fixed my DQ, got it on Friday. Wore it all weekend and Friday. Keeping excellent time. I feel this watch will become a safe queen. Gonna baby it,...lost a lot of faith. Sorry. That's how I feel. 

I did get my second "free" ball cap, though. 


shane


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

If you're going to keep it, but only to tuck it away and not wear it for fear of the same thing happening, then I think you're daft.
What if you don't wear it all that often, but it fails at some point in the future when the warranty has expired?
You'll find it hard to persuade Ball to replace it free of charge, yet again, so you'll be footing the bill for its repair.
In that respect you should seriously consider whether it's worth bothering with – it's admirable that you're persistent, but at what stage does persistence become glutton for punishment?

Once bitten, twice shy – here's hope this one doesn't end up biting you, if you are going to hang on to it.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

PJ S said:


> If you're going to keep it, but only to tuck it away and not wear it for fear of the same thing happening, then I think you're daft.
> What if you don't wear it all that often, but it fails at some point in the future when the warranty has expired?
> You'll find it hard to persuade Ball to replace it free of charge, yet again, so you'll be footing the bill for its repair.
> In that respect you should seriously consider whether it's worth bothering with - it's admirable that you're persistent, but at what stage does persistence become glutton for punishment?
> ...


Yeah I'd sell mine if I could. But if it breaks again after I sold it then there will be this huge hassle of handing the refund and all that...

Of course I could be honest and mention ALL the problems but what price will I get? Must be a huge discount for a proven lemon.

One option would be to go to a 2nd hand dealer and trade it in. Or maybe pawn it. Again it WILL be cheaper but at least they won't come back to you after it breaks again.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I think you've likely had all the bad luck you're ever gonna have with this watch. It's probably gonna last a thousand years now.


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

Well here we go again.

PLEASE READ MY HISTORY OF THIS THREAD.

Last night I wake up and look at my watch and the eight number is dark....turn the light on and sure enough the tritium has come loose. You have got to be kidding me!! This is 4 ball watches I have been through. I am utterly shocked. Like the last poster said, this will probably be the best watch I will ever have with all of the bad luck I have had. Well now I am going to have to reach out to Ball for help again, and I have a feeling this is going to be on me. I am going to have to pay $$$$ to get this repaired. I am not going to go south on this just yet,but you all can see what I have been up against. Staying positive...we will see.
As of right now, I would not buy a ball watch going forward.

Happy New Year.....Not.

I'm so upset here is my email: [email protected] if you want to talk offline.

Shane


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience here. 

Fully understand your frustration and do hope you have your DQ fixed.

Your sharing has provided me some insight on those watch details that I will need to pay extra attention when I want to buy Ball next time.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

An unfortunate situation for sure--thankfully, though, your experience clearly represents the exception, rather than the rule for Ball. (Not sure what point there would be chatting offline about the problem though, as this is, after all, just a watch, and well, "things" happen...) Good luck getting it repaired, and best wishes for happier moments in the coming new year.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

What a crazy story. 

I mean, 4 different watches with all sorts of issues? Ball should probably hire you to test their new releases. 

Seriously though, I hope it all works out for you. Happy New Year!


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

Throw that watch off a bridge and get rid of the negative energy it's bringing upon you. I feel really bad about the whole situation. I know it would be diving me crazy. Hope things work out in your favor.


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

You have way more patient than I ,probably would threw it in a drawer and curse the brand 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

Waiting for Jerry from Florida to come back from vacation. His email said January 10th. I will keep you guys posted.

shane


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

srkr said:


> Waiting for Jerry from Florida to come back from vacation. His email said January 10th. I will keep you guys posted.
> 
> shane


Jerry at Ball Watch in Florida responded quickly. Got a RMA number and sent her in today with all of the headache paperwork. Jerry said they will probably have to send it to Switzerland to be looked at by the "mothership".

Ball in Florida will receive it Wednesday next week.,..I didn't sent it with a passport, though...lol

i will update once I know something.

Shane


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Ouch. I own two Ball watches. The expensive one leaked due to a faulty case back and then the second hand fell off. I think my Ball watches have more problems than anything else in my collection. I'd buy another one though.


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah I had a world time chrono 3 issues less than a year paid the difference and got a Nedu instead but I really liked that watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

Update:

Ball said I was out out of warranty, but due to the issues I have had they will fix it. I would hope so, to say the least. I was originally told they would send the watch back to ball overseas, I was informed instead they are replacing the face. Waiting on the part. o|

They have my watch close to a month.

i will keep you guys updated.

Shane


----------



## BenwayFi (Apr 5, 2012)

Crazy story. I've had bad examples on different brands, but never such a series of problems with any of them.


----------



## watchfan2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry you had to go through all that heartache with a luxury watch.


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

watchfan2 said:


> Sorry you had to go through all that heartache with a luxury watch.


Have an update.

After me requesting Ball to send my watch to the mothership, it was confirmed that it will be done "posthaste"

That can only mean at least 3 months till I get her back. Purely a guess on my part.

The saga continues......


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

srkr said:


> Have an update.
> 
> After me requesting Ball to send my watch to the mothership, it was confirmed that it will be done "posthaste"
> 
> ...


Got conformation yesterday that the watch is at Ball in Switzerland. The wait continues.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

At least they're keeping you posted.


----------



## supervoice (Dec 25, 2014)

Could you post the pictures of the issue if you have?
I'd like to buy one but I'm a little concern about the quality till I see the thread...


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

MarkingTime said:


> At least they're keeping you posted.


Not exactly, I emailed Ball in Florida, the US repair center where I originally had the watch shipped.

I am guessing another month or so......o|

3 months.... If they get it to me before the end of April.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

srkr said:


> Not exactly, I emailed Ball in Florida, the US repair center where I originally had the watch shipped.
> 
> I am guessing another month or so......o|
> 
> 3 months.... If they get it to me before the end of April.


In all fairness, I don't quite get the banging heads frustration--your first post was Feb 3rd, followed by updates 2 and 3 weeks later. Yes, it is a bummer that this is the 3rd time round, but really, your estimate of 3 months on a home factory (not service center) repair, give or take, is not the Ball standard, it is the industry standard (which I of course don't like, but it is what it is)--some far worse (see my own thread on my Anonimo adventure lasting nearly a year...), some a little better. How about just letting us know at the END of the saga what you went through? We will still share your pain...


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

timefleas said:


> In all fairness, I don't quite get the banging heads frustration--your first post was Feb 3rd, followed by updates 2 and 3 weeks later. Yes, it is a bummer that this is the 3rd time round, but really, your estimate of 3 months on a home factory (not service center) repair, give or take, is not the Ball standard, it is the industry standard (which I of course don't like, but it is what it is)--some far worse (see my own thread on my Anonimo adventure lasting nearly a year...), some a little better. How about just letting us know at the END of the saga what you went through? We will still share your pain...


Maybe being in Japan your time zones are different, it was sent at the end of January.....your Anonimo ..well I will cry for you.....I am easily looking at 3 months or more to get my watch back. This time is not including the months total I have been without my watch...but hey if you add it up,...close to a year!!

If you want to know "the end of my saga...just wait.....read what you want,..ignore the in betweens..then take the info ....move to your next topic.


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

I feel your pain. Nothing more painful than buying your grail watch, loving it so much just to find that it has some flaws that bugs you everyday. :/


----------



## srkr (Sep 8, 2008)

diablogt said:


> I feel your pain. Nothing more painful than buying your grail watch, loving it so much just to find that it has some flaws that bugs you everyday. :/


My watch came back on Friday! I could not get home fast enough!

I set the the time and went on my way, we had a formal engagement Friday night. Btw, I use word time with seconds to set her. So Saturday when I get up I check the time...I have lost 6 SECONDS!!!! In one night! I adjusted the time again to the exact second and I check again this morning and now it is 8 seconds, both being slower. That's 15 seconds slower in two days! o|o|o|o|:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart

I am at a frustrated level you cannot imagine. I am dissapointed and I will NEVER buy another ball watch ever. I wish you all good luck in your "quest" for your holy grail watch mine has been a nightmare.

farewell.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

srkr said:


> My watch came back on Friday! I could not get home fast enough!
> 
> I set the the time and went on my way, we had a formal engagement Friday night. Btw, I use word time with seconds to set her. So Saturday when I get up I check the time...I have lost 6 SECONDS!!!! In one night! I adjusted the time again to the exact second and I check again this morning and now it is 8 seconds, both being slower. That's 15 seconds slower in two days! o|o|o|o|:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart
> 
> ...


Are you wearing it, or leaving it on the nightstand over night?

If you set it in the morning, how much is it off when you wear it all day?


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Give it some time, I mearly dropped mine off (X Lume) at the AD for a week for a band change. I got it back and it was way faster than normal. I wore it for a few days, still fast. Then after another week or so and after a few starts, stops and a full wind it's back to where it was +2.5 a day. Crown up at night. 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## khoss712 (Nov 12, 2014)

This is a nightmare ! I know it won't make you feel any better but I've had worse with an Omega Speedmaster. Never worked well and most of the time not at all. 13 trips to Omega and they couldn't fix it. At the time the Swiss had a pretty good shield around them and I couldn't get any consumer agency on board. Put it in a well used drawer so I could see what treating myself had gotten me. Fast forward and an ace repair place opened up. I dusted it off off and gave it to them. They had that baby humming. She showed me exactly what had gone wrong and what each "repair" had done to it. Kept it for a while and then sold it off for quite a bit. I asked her why the manufacturer's repair was so bad and she told me that they were promoted off the assembly line. Some actually get good and then they open their own place or come to work for someone like her. I had a Fortis at the same time and with the same grief. These experiences put me against Swiss ANYTHING for years. I changed to Citizen Eco-Drive. Like a crazy person I used the proceeds from the Omega and Fortis sales to start collecting again but this time they all have been gems. What's the point here ? Get the watch fixed for real from a reputable third party repair that will fix it correctly once and for all. Then SELL IT ! You can't imagine how happy I was to see the Omega and Fortis go. I could actually enjoy watches again. But I must give some credit to my watch repair place, Jwatch in NYC. When you have a good and much cheaper alternative to the manufacturer you can put up with some of the brand specific oddities like the Tag Heuer crown etc. Good luck and stop sending a watch back to the people who can't repair it. An ETA movement is not rocket science and has been around for 30 years. Good luck, you certainly have seen enough of the other kind.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

srkr said:


> diablogt said:
> 
> 
> > I feel your pain. Nothing more painful than buying your grail watch, loving it so much just to find that it has some flaws that bugs you everyday. :/
> ...


It is sad to know that your ball watch could not have a happy ending.

Wish you all the best in your future watch quest.


----------

